# Embassy Court, Brighton



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Each year, around my birthday, my wife likes to arrange a surprise visit to somewhere / something. It is usually nothing I can can guess and has included a trip up The Monument in the City, a tour of the Victorian Brighton Sewers, Baron's Cave in Reigate, hard hat tour of the West Pier in Brighton (before it burnt down).

Yesterday was the 2011 surprise. A guided tour around one of Brighton's iconic buildings --- Embassy Court on the seafront. This is a residential property, so tours only take place 2-3 times a year. Having lived in Sussex for the last 25 years, I was very familiar with this building, although not its early history. It has been through some really bad times in the 1980s and 1990s with many squatters and the occasional stabbing of students in the lifts; it had passed through many property companies who milked the residents dry but never invested a penny. Many were convinced this Grade II list building would never recover and eventually be demolished.

But at the beginning of 2000, residents started to withhold maintenance fees, formed a limited company, went to court (several times) and gained the freehold, raised Â£5m by taking out mortgages and turned the building around in 2005. Our tour guide was the company chairwoman (and resident) and it is clear that they went through a very difficult 5 years; she was so passionate about her building!

A few of my snaps on a very windy, stormy day!














































[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

That takes me back! I'm originally from Sussex and spent a short time living in Brighton in my early twenties - Embassy Court was a regular site on Kingsway.

Incredible building and great pics Paul, thanks for the post.

God I feel homesick now!


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Smashing pictures Paul, like the architectural angle shots. Mrs Hawk looks very charming - couldn't see the watch on her wrist....

Mike of the Wight


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Can't seem to find too many picture of it before it was restored...but here is one...it really was a **** hole


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What a great treat from the 710 Paul, would love to have the chance to have a nose around that... :thumbsup:

BTW I'm glad that have done something with it, as it was really unsightly and TBH looked like it neeed pulling down about 10 years ago :yes:


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Can't seem to find too many picture of it before it was restored...but here is one...it really was a **** hole


That's how I remember it! We used to refer to it locally as Beirut. Somewhat inappropriate of course.

Fabulous renovation of a wonderfully deco building, really is heartening to hear and witness the success of its passionate residents.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh that's fantastic!

Before I left Brighton in 1999, I remember the place being a complete tip. I always thought it must have been a beautiful building in former times - and now it is again.

That warms my cockles - thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice pictures Paul and some great views from up on top of the building.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Has that building been used on telly Paul? - if not, it probably should have been - very chic and classy looking in it's style! :yes:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Paul :thumbsup:

I miss the sea


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that Silver Hawk. It reminded me of the architect Bertold Lubetkin who my Dad became quite friendly with. Lubetkin was a contemporary of Wells Coates who designed this building. My Dad was simply a village builder in the Cotswolds and Lubetkin a world famous Modernist architect (although you wouldn't have known it). He bought a farmhouse in a remote hamlet near us and used my dad at weekends to help him renovate several of the old farmhouses he moved around in the 50s and 60s, I went to school with the Lubetkin's 3 children.

Mr Lubetkinâ€™s story in itself is quite sad in that it transpired after his death that as a Russian Jew for some reason he had continued to live his life in fear of persecution and had kept the fact from his children.

Anyway, lovely to see restorations like this and itâ€™s time I visited Brighton again!!

Cheers Roger


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for that info Roger - done a Wiki on both architects and found out even more. Taschen, publishers of Munich, have some excellent books on modern architecture if anyone is interested. I have no connexion with them, apart from buying their super books...

In Awe

Mike


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

good to see them bring it back to its best rather than knock down and build something generic.

i love brighton and was offered a job down there recently the only thing that stopped me was the rents are unbelievable has to be one of the most expensive in uk ,gutted bout the job but hey ho .


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for those pictures Paul. I live in Brighton and have always know that building as "The Beirut Hilton". I was really pleased watching it being restored and I wish that some group has been as passionate about the West Pier. I was out of town when the arson attack took place and I miss it, but the Beirut Hilton being reclaimed helps put right some of the wrongs. Apparently the Astoria is to be demolished and high tech green offices built in its place, despite many people's attempts (including Stomp) to restore it. It mades me sad as The Astoria is listed too.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks lovely

Good to see people standing up for themselves .


----------

